# Strange Growth on Tree Leaf



## LNG24 (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I just found these pics again. There were taken at my parents house. Since I am not a tree guy, I can't even tell you the type of tree, though I think I better start learning if I will be selling firewood next year 

I think its a Maple, do I get credit for that? 

So what do you think? Tree is at least 10 years old. I planted it, but don't recall exactly when. These showed up this past summer. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## ATH (Dec 27, 2007)

TreeCo said:


> I believe that growth is cause by a type of mite. The mite interferes with the growth in the leaf causing what you are seeing. I don't believe they cause much damage.


If you want to read the same thing in more words: Here is a Factsheet giving more detail.

Bottomline: Maple spindle gall on sugar maple. No damage besides it being ugly.


----------

